# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Edit Profil

## Coolwater

Saya mau coba ganti avatar tapi nga bisa. Kenapa ya? Apa websitenya masih bermasalah? Setiap kali saya mau upload avatar baru, halaman websitenya nga bisa buka. Saya juga coba mengubah profil, tapi setelah saya tekan "kirim", halaman berikutnya nga bisa dibuka.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dattairadian

Besar file tidak boleh lebih besar dari 6kB Pak. Lebar maksimumnya pun hanya 80 pixels dan tinggi maksimum 80 pixels

----------


## Coolwater

iya pak Datta, sudah saya cek. Semuanya sesuai ukuran. Keliatannya bukan masalah di avatarnya. Kayanya masalahnya di halaman websitenya. Setelah saya klik kirim tampilan halaman berikutnya nga bisa di buka. Coba pak Datta edit profil, bisa ga? Kalo bisa mungkin ada masalah di koneksi internet saya. Tapi utk website yg laen nga bermasalah.

----------


## dattairadian

Untuk hal ini, mungkin Om Beryl lebih kompeten untuk menjawab...

----------


## menkar

iya neh om beryll tulungin donk kagak bisa neh ... -( avatar nya gagal maning...-

----------


## steamkoi

me too me too :) saya juga coba belum bisa kemarin.. awatarnya tidak keluar :) thanks Pak Admin

----------


## beryl

> Saya mau coba ganti avatar tapi nga bisa. Kenapa ya? Apa websitenya masih bermasalah? Setiap kali saya mau upload avatar baru, halaman websitenya nga bisa buka. Saya juga coba mengubah profil, tapi setelah saya tekan "kirim", halaman berikutnya nga bisa dibuka.


Pak, tolong informasi tgl dan jam pada saat change avatar nya dong. Biar lebih mudah tracking error nya..   ::  

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> iya neh om beryll tulungin donk kagak bisa neh ... -( avatar nya gagal maning...-





> me too me too  saya juga coba belum bisa kemarin.. awatarnya tidak keluar  thanks Pak Admin


Tolong info tgl dan jamnya pak, untuk memudahkan tracking error..

Salam,

----------


## menkar

om beryl,

here its the eror msageya -)

arning: copy(./images/avatars/2016575236482bea3c727a5.jpg) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 288

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:28 ::  in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 531

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:28 ::  in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 533

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:28 ::  in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 534

error mesage yang keluar om... hari ini jam 14:46 15 may 2008   ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Coba gini pak, avatar yg lama di delete dulu, setelah itu baru upload yg baru. Selamat mencoba.

Salam,

----------


## menkar

sami mawon om.. ora isaaa....

----------


## steamkoi

Warning: copy(./images/avatars/1943844172482bf42b8fab3.gif) [function.copy]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 288

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:288) in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 531

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:288) in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 533

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:288) in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 534

waktu 3:27 pm

----------


## steamkoi

PAk admin!! Top sudah bisa sekarang pake avatar  :: ) nice nice nice nice

----------


## menkar

iya udah bisa om beryll mansftaafBBB..... pisaann uey... thanksss....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Wah, saya sampai deg-degan nebak - nebak kira2 apa ya gambar avatarnya  ::   ::

----------


## beryl

Your welcome...   ::  

Salam,

----------


## koiworks

Pak Admin, saya mau masukin avatar nggak bisa-bisa? Ukuran file 2KB resolusi 70x40 pixel

Apakah ada masalah kah?

Thanks.

----------


## beryl

Info error nya apa ya pak?

----------


## koiworks

> Info error nya apa ya pak?


Warning: move_uploaded_file(./images/avatars/1944951284846995571b37.jpg) [function.move-uploaded-file]: failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 288

Warning: move_uploaded_file() [function.move-uploaded-file]: Unable to move '/tmp/php10wDdO' to './images/avatars/1944951284846995571b37.jpg' in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php on line 288

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:288) in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 531

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/usercp_avatar.php:288) in /home/koisorg/public_html/forum/includes/page_header.php on line 533

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/koisorg

dst....................................

----------


## beryl

coba di clear cookies dan clear cache pak, lalu ulangi lagi upload avatar.

salam,

----------


## koiworks

> coba di clear cookies dan clear cache pak, lalu ulangi lagi upload avatar.
> 
> salam,


Belum bisa pak. Nanti saya coba dari tempat lain (warnet).

Thanks.

----------


## koiworks

Sekarang gonta-ganti avatar lancar. Ada perbaikan server ya? Thanks mas Beryl.

Salam.

----------


## doddy

jangan2 avatarnya gambar telanjang jadi gak boleh keluar.  ::   ::   ::   maaf cuma bercanda

----------


## dattairadian

shiro avatarnya keren pak!

----------


## koiworks

> shiro avatarnya keren pak!


Jadi malu saya sama suhu.  ::   ::   ::

----------

